# Steel Legion Imperial Guard



## helios2014

Hi, I thought this would be a good place to sell some steel legion since i've sold marines on here before.

I know collecting this army is expensive and they are rarer now so I thought i'd help someone out by selling them here.

I have 5 steel legion troops painted but still ok to paint over or remove (no detail has been affected).

2 guardsmen with las rifle
1 guardsmen with plasmangun
1 sergeant with orc head (missing the other chainsword arm)
1 lieutenant with cool looking mask and a power sword/ bolt pistol

I hope to give them a new home. 

Depending on where you are you can collect them or ill post them. (I'm based in Wales,UK) So can post to mainland UK or you can collect if your near.

Message me for details, thanks!


----------

